# Sun 2/24 - Ragged



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2013)

Skiing at Ragged today. Bit of a late start for a number of reasons. 93 is kind of a mess for only a few inches on the ground.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2013)

Not bad today.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2013)

The Ravine (Not Too Shabby, I think).


----------



## bdfreetuna (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like you were skiing exactly what I would have been skiing :beer:


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2013)

bdfreetuna said:


> Looks like you were skiing exactly what I would have been skiing :beer:



What's funny is that I only took 3 runs into the trees. The conditions were pretty good, but my friend doesn't go in the woods, and I don't like to ski alone.

I had loads of fun in the chopped up powder anyway.


----------



## vinnyv11 (Feb 24, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun.  Great picture above.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 24, 2013)

No Cannon?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> No Cannon?


No, made a last minute decision to go to Ragged.  My buddy is an intermediate, and I wanted to save my Cannon voucher for next weekend when I'll be with my brother, who's a better skier than I am.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 25, 2013)

I was at ragged yesterday and thought it was fantastic. Kept to the spear mostly, I had some really good runs down the side of showboat / ragged edge through fresh snow. Once that was cut up I stuck to the woods the rest of the day, A little boney in spots but I had a blast. I wonder if the woods have been closed recently because it was shin to knee deep in spots. In any case I had more fun at Ragged then I did I Jay the day before.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

soulseller said:


> I was at ragged yesterday and thought it was fantastic. Kept to the spear mostly, I had some really good runs down the side of showboat / ragged edge through fresh snow. Once that was cut up I stuck to the woods the rest of the day, A little boney in spots but I had a blast. I wonder if the woods have been closed recently because it was shin to knee deep in spots. In any case I had more fun at Ragged then I did I Jay the day before.



What I noticed was that all of the trails to The Ravine were roped off, but all the side entrances were open. I wonder if that's a way to keep the crowds down?

There was deep snow to be had everywhere on the mountain. I even took a few runs down the green off Spear, and was hitting shin deep snow along the edges of the trail.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 25, 2013)

How were crowds?


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

xwhaler said:


> How were crowds?



Small crowds in the beginning of the day (3 or 4 chair wait on the 6-pack), and ski-on after lunch.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> What I noticed was that all of the trails to The Ravine were roped off, but all the side entrances were open. I wonder if that's a way to keep the crowds down?



I was thinking the same thing, every time I ducked in Not Too Shabby I would look up at Double Take and wonder how much I would piss them off ducking that rope, thats a tough rope to duck though.



xwhaler said:


> How were crowds?



Ski on to Spear all day, nevermore then a couple chair wait on the 6pack.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

They had the same deal with Sweepstakes and Rags to Riches. Roped off at the top, but all the side entrances open.


----------



## soulseller (Feb 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> They had the same deal with Sweepstakes and Rags to Riches. Roped off at the top, but all the side entrances open.



I jumped in to both of them fairly high up through upper exhibition, sweepstakes was pretty well scraped off by the time I left. I also took a tree to the hip on the single track entrance on my last run of the day thanks to tired legs.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> No, made a last minute decision to go to Ragged. My buddy is an intermediate, and I wanted to save my Cannon voucher for next weekend when I'll be with my brother, who's a better skier than I am.



I will be skiing Wed or Thurs depending on storm at Cannon.  Weekend is out for me. We have company coming in.


----------



## St. Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I will be skiing Wed or Thurs depending on storm at Cannon. Weekend is out for me. We have company coming in.



Cannon needs to get with the times and get on Liftopia.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 25, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> What I noticed was that all of the trails to The Ravine were roped off, but all the side entrances were open. I wonder if that's a way to keep the crowds down?
> 
> There was deep snow to be had everywhere on the mountain. I even took a few runs down the green off Spear, and was hitting shin deep snow along the edges of the trail.





St. Bear said:


> They had the same deal with Sweepstakes and Rags to Riches. Roped off at the top, but all the side entrances open.



I think that's because the top sections of these slopes are fairly steep. So if the middle sections are boney the top would get really - really scraped off fast.


----------

